# Insurance.....



## jasegould2002 (Nov 10, 2002)

Sorry as this question has prob been asked before but what the insurance like on a R33 GTR??
Im 26 with 5 years no claims and a clean licence, and live in a low crime area...any rough ideas??

Thanks
Jay


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

im guessing mate that your looking at about £1400  a 32 GTR for me is that sort of figure - a year older, but only 4 years NCD


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm 25 with a GTR 33 and found it hard to get a quote below £2000 for mine as it's modified. Did get quotes round £1200 for standard, but thats no fun


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

www.elephant.co.uk

No tracker or alarm / immobiliser required

25 years old, 5 years ncb, held license for 8 years. Missus is 22 years old, 0 ncb and held license for 6 months (lol). Good post code and left on the street over night.

Putting a bird on the policy takes loads off and also saying both of you have access to another car takes a fair bit off.

Type of cover: Comprehensive
Manufacturer: NISSAN
Model: SKYLINE R33 GT-R 1995 (IMPORT)
Driver(s): Insured and spouse/partner
Years NCB: 5
Class of use: Social & Commuting
Policy Term: 12 months
Excesses: See below

This quote is valid until 6/06/04.


Insurance Premium: 750.00
Insurance Premium Tax: 37.50
Total: 787.50


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18634&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Lee - amazing quote that. Do you know if they will touch modified cars?


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Nick MW said:


> *Lee - amazing quote that. Do you know if they will touch modified cars? *


Yes, if you have a UK spec car you can do the quote and tick all mods you have as part of the quoting process and see what difference it makes to the preimum.

If you have an import you have to do it over the phone and they email you through the quote details.

When ever i'm getting quotes I always say the cars standard then go back and add the mods on afterwards once I know the company if offering a competitive premium.


----------



## jasegould2002 (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks guys, I was expecting around the 1500 mark but that quote from Elephant makes me feel a whole lot better, i havent got a missus, maybe ill stick my gran on there!!


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*26yr old no ncb!!!*

well I'm in for a surprise- I'm 27 in July(when I get my gtr34v2spec) wonder how much it will cost me ?

Bit of a wuss really,because I've always been insured under my parents name

If anyone has had experience/costs for no ncb- please let me know.

u.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Without the NCB you'll really get hammered with the insurance quote i would imagine.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*just got a quote*

£5.5K - might as well get a 350Z !!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

eeek you could get a good car for that


----------

